

Google PPC - magdapie

After many years of advertising on PPC I can honestly say smoke and mirrors, we have stopped PPC after researching click fraud, using proxy servers on a world wide net work for fraudulent click&#x27;s, Google has flat lined in the last 8 months, keeping this short and to the point.
======
argaba
Do you have evidence to backup your claim? And if so, could you please present
it?

